# Cesar has a new fan



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Zippy was mesmerized! Now he wants to join the Dog Whisperer's fan club


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute! Kubrick also loves to watch The Dog Whisperer, but I think it's because he likes to watch the dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

have you sent that to cesar yet? too cute.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadow was a huge Cesar fan, too


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

How cute! I will often catch Tessa watching TV too 

But the funniest is when they hear dogs barking on TV. Because we have a surround sound system with built-in speakers throughout downstairs they can't identify where the barking is coming from so they run around the house searching for the intruder dogs, LOL!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Too cute!!! By the way, Zippy is just stunning.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy said:


> have you sent that to cesar yet? too cute.


Didn't send it in to the show because they already had a shot of a dog watching the show, and another of a cat watching the show ... but neither animal was as cute as Zippy ... naturally ... that is, until we get back from Maine and I have to shave off all his fur due to his blowing coat, along with twigs and who knows what else caught in all of the mats.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

great shot....and I agree, Zippy is gorgeous!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Zippy is gorgeous and look so cute watching TV. That's exactly how Benji stands to watch TV. My DH joked that Benji would need glasses soon. 

Benji and Lizzie both bark at any animals on TV. But Benji tends to watch other stuff on TV well. Sometimes he is so attentive to the show that I wonder what goes on in his mind.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Holli & Zippy!!









Oh no, is there really no other option that shaving?









Zippy's coat colour is drop dead gorgeous!! 
After a shave it might come back a lot lighter!

Can we please enjoy some more pictures of Zippy?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cute photo!


----------

